# Какие упражнения НЕЛЬЗЯ делать?



## Аркадий Аркадьевич (24 Ноя 2010)

Здравствуйте.

У меня высокий рост (2 метра), в связи с этим постоянно проблемы со спиной. Особенно меня беспокоит грудной отдел. В районе между лопаток постоянно присутствует несильная боль, а иногда возникает ощущение пережатости (чего-то). Иногда, при некоторых наклонах, случается "укол" боли, но сразу проходит, когда я выпрямляюсь. Я заметил, что порой, когда сижу в неправильной позе, у меня слегка немеют пальцы на правой руке (мизинец и безымянный), и перестают, когда я принимаю нормальную позу.

К сожалению, на данный момент материальное положение не позволяет мне идти к врачу. Поэтому я хочу спросить у специалистов на этом форуме, какие упражнения я могу делать, чтобы предотвратить ухудшение ситуации, и, главное, какие упражнения* точно делать нельзя*, чтобы не навредить. Упражнений, понятное дело, куча, так что лучше знать, какие _типы _нагрузок не рекомендованы: сжатие, наклоны в ту или иную сторону, упражнения с весом, повороты и т.п.

Поскольку я не знаю точно, в чем проблема (не думаю, что что-то супер-серьезное, по полу я не катаюсь), будем предполагать в худшую сторону. Как говорится, лучше перебдеть, чем недобдеть.


----------



## abelar (25 Ноя 2010)

Аркадий Аркадьевич написал(а):


> У меня высокий рост (2 метра), в связи с этим постоянно проблемы со спиной. .


Одно с другим не связано НИКАК!

Добавлено через 14 минут


Аркадий Аркадьевич написал(а):


> . Поэтому я хочу спросить у специалистов на этом форуме, какие упражнения я могу делать, чтобы предотвратить ухудшение ситуации,
> .


По тем скудным данным анамнеза и жалобам, можно предпололжить несколько синдромальных диагнозов (четыре), суть которых, впрочем одна: компрессионно-ирритативная (туннельная )невропатия одного из периферических нервов. Скорее локтевого, если "безымянный и мизинец".
Интересно, что исполнение любых упражнений приведет к хронизации процесса в двух направлениях: переход в компрессионно-ишемическую или компрессионно дистрофическую невропатию,в общем когда болеть перестанет, но рука начнет слабнуть и "сохнуть", либо с вовлечением в патпроцесс плечевого сустава с развитием периартроза по дегенеративному виду (СС) с последующим развитием синдрома "замороженной плеча".
Во втором случае, самым коварным является временное облегчение боли сразу после выполнения упражнений. Т.н. "синдром расхаживания". Вам будет казаться, что дело идет на поправку...
Обратитесь к мануальному терапевту, который владеет диагностикой и необходимым ручным умением мануальной терапии. В среднем, подобный недуг излечивается за один, максимум три сеанса.


----------



## Аркадий Аркадьевич (25 Ноя 2010)

Из-за того, что у меня высокий рост, нагрузка на сантиметр позвоночника больше, а мышечный корсет - меньше. Если я правильно понимаю. Хотя не отрицаю, что я сам виноват, что мало заботился о спине, и более внимательные к себе высокие люди от этих проблем избавлены.

Но вопрос был не о том, что именно у меня со спиной (я понимаю, что здесь надо к хорошему врачу, даже если симптомы совпадают с каким-то определенным недугом). Я хочу узнать, какие нагрузки мне_ точно противопоказаны_, чтобы их избежать и не навредить себе. "Точно противопоказаны", в смысле: "что нельзя делать, если предлагать плохой вариант развития событий".

Тем не менее, спасибо за внимание к моей проблеме.


----------

